# smartctl not providing disk information



## neilms (Nov 4, 2012)

My hard disc is definitely /dev/ada0. If I run [CMD="smartctl -i /dev/ada0"][/CMD] I get: Error sending CAMIOCOMMAND ioctl: Inappropriate ioctl for device'
Then there is a message about specifying device type with -d option. 
I have tried everything but can't get smartctl to work. Does this program only work with certain drive types?
Any help is sure appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 4, 2012)

Use
`# smartctl -a /dev/ada0 | less -S`


----------



## mav@ (Nov 5, 2012)

Are you sure that you have updated smartmontools after some system update?


----------

